# Ecco il nuovo Pirlo!!



## peppe75 (29 Settembre 2014)

Un giocatore come lui farebbe fare al nostro centrocampo un salto enorme dal punto di vista della qualità...e poi ha ancora un prezzo abbordabile non meno di 10 milioni....è da prendere subito...almeno bloccarlo pre la prossima stagione...voi che ne pensate??

Tielemans dell'Anderlecht 
m.youtube.com/watch?v=HSmHzW_txhw


----------



## DOOOOD (29 Settembre 2014)

10-12 milioni di cartellino già adesso... in crescita.
sta rapidamente uscendo dall'orbita Italia, la prossima estate sarà alla portata delle sole juve e Roma, quella dopo sarà in premier


----------



## diavolo (29 Settembre 2014)

Ha il contratto che scade il 30/06/2016.
Vai condor!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Settembre 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore come lui farebbe fare al nostro centrocampo un salto enorme dal punto di vista della qualità...e poi ha ancora un prezzo abbordabile non meno di 10 milioni....è da prendere subito...almeno bloccarlo pre la prossima stagione...voi che ne pensate??
> 
> Tielemans dell'Anderlecht
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=HSmHzW_txhw



gran talento, ma bisogna sbrigarsi... su di lui ci sono parecchie squadre.


----------



## The P (29 Settembre 2014)

sono 10 anni che ogni anno esce fuori un "nuovo Pirlo", solo per i giornali però.


----------



## Frikez (29 Settembre 2014)

C'è già il topic  http://www.milanworld.net/tielemans-vt11812.html


----------

